# Buying pre-trimmed brisket



## holysmoker (Jan 10, 2007)

Our local grocer sells trimmed brisket and I was wondering if that was a good idea. They leave a fat cap on the flat side but remove almost all the fat from the topside. My wife and I are the only ones to eat the fruits of my labor, so I hate to buy a packer cut and have a lot go to waste. I could trim and cut it in half and store some of it, but if the smaller 4.5-6# trimmed cuts work, that would be easier.

Thanks


----------



## oillogger (Jan 10, 2007)

Our local Wal-Mart and Sam's will allow you to pick the untrimed briskets you want and they will trim it following your directions for free.  You only pay the untrimed price since they will use that sticker when they rewrap the brisket after they have trimed them.  The only trick is to be in the store when the the meat cutters are in.


----------



## smokey steve (Jan 10, 2007)

Just pay attention to your temps more often I would say with the untrimmed brisket. And you can always freeze your leftover brisket for brunswick stew or bbq sammiches if you were to get the packer brisket.

Smokey Steve


----------



## bigal (Jan 24, 2007)

I've always had better luck w/whole packer briskets.  If it were me, I'd buy the packer and smoke the whole thing.  Freeze leftovers for another day.  I'm about the only one that "really" eats brisket and I can go through one in a week.  But I'll eat it for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.  I need to do one soon, it has been since x-mas since I've had a slice..........I'm starting to get the shakes!


----------



## bigal (Jan 24, 2007)

Wholy Crap, holysmoker!  I just realized your from Satanta!  I'm in Scott City!  Glad to see a "local" here for once!  Glad your here, hope to see you often and be sure to check out the chat room.  Good way to get to know people.  Good luck w/the brisket.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2007)

I just smoke the brisket with the fat on and one the brisket is out of the smoker, a couple of passes with the back of a knife or a hand (with an insultated glove on of course) will remove most of it.


----------

